# What kind of sawzall/reciprocating saw do you use?



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

What kind of sawzall do you use? For cutting out metal pipe, I use a Milwaukee 12 Amp corded. I use a XRP Dewalt 18v for everything else.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Have my 18v Milwaukee sawzall.. with mutli charger bay for 5 batteries.. corded one stay home.. only things corded on my truck, angle grinder and droplights..


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Have my 18v Milwaukee sawzall.. with mutli charger bay for 5 batteries.. corded one stay home.. only things corded on my truck, angle grinder and droplights..


 How do you like that Milwaukee 18V? which model do you have? I have considered buying a M18 2620-21. I have see the M28, but that thing has a hefty price tag. I use the corded SZ mainly for cutting out galvanized pipe.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I got a m18 hack all pretty sweet 
I haven't tried it in galvanized 
I always use corded Milwaukee Zara for that


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I also have a m18 I love it works great cut just about everything with it


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> How do you like that Milwaukee 18V? which model do you have? I have considered buying a M18 2620-21. I have see the M28, but that thing has a hefty price tag. I use the corded SZ mainly for cutting out galvanized pipe.


Its the older model sawzall, love it, hate the short batteries life.. botched and moans about it to Milwaukee rep.. he got me 12 new batteries..


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Its the older model sawzall, love it, hate the short batteries life.. botched and moans about it to Milwaukee rep.. he got me 12 new batteries..


 for free?????


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> for free?????


That what I was thinking


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> for free?????


Yeap!... told the rep that I've brought all kind of Milkwauee tools and I'll be damn I have to throw them out due to frickin crappy batteries that can't lasts.. my very first Milwakee battery drill,(back in 89') cames with two batteries, 1st battery crapped out 12 yrs, 2nd one 14 years from daily uses and hold charges in cold weather.. while the new ones.. ya know the stories.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

The motor on the m18 saw is more prone to water damage (voids warranty) than the corded. Learned that the hard way. 

Now I only use it on dry cuts


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have killed many a dewalt doing far less to it than most of you guys probably do to your tools. Can't beat Milwaukee warranty IMO.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Corded I run a Ridgid Fuego. Cordless I have a m12 hackzall for tight spots. I need a new cordless set and am torn between Dewalt 20v kit that comes with a free tool (I would pick the sawzall with its multi angled blade), or the milwaukee fuel line which is $100 more and no free tool.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have the 18v xrp sawzall. If I gotta cut alot of pipe out then it's time for the portaband


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Got a few 18v & 20v Dewalt sawzalls, a a corded Milwaukee, and a few corded Porter Cable Tiger Saws(my favortie)


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dewalt 18 volt xrp. All my cordless tools are 18 volt Dewalt, wanted only one make and model of battery/charger to deal with. Plus they seem to be available pretty much everywhere still.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

My truck sports only Dewalt tools. I use the 18v XRP for almost everything. If I am into cutting cast then I use the corded one. I have a cheaper Dewalt that has latterly had the crap beat out of it, I have used it almost fully underwater been covered in sewage, dropped off ladders and even broke in half the first cut of the day. Bolted it back together and it kept going, I clean all my tools once a week, usually Fridays so they will last. Although my boss has the 20volt and he likes it better than the 18, he says it is way better.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have 2 Dewalt 20 volts and one M18 and a corded Milwaukee on the truck. I can't remember the last time I used the corded one. It still looks new. I also carry a Milwaukee porta-band.
I like the Dewalts better than the Milwaukee


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I was just about to start a thread on feedback about 2 that I just bought.but I figured I'd just ask in this thread. 

I just bought two brand new porter cable tiger saw recips from lowes today at 39.99 each. One is a 7.5 amp corded basic recip with no bells and whistles. The other is an 8.5 amp corded with orbital action and adjustable shoe. I was never a huge fan of porter, just makita and milwakee.but dam for 39.99 each especially for the bells and whistles one, I grabbed em.so can anyone give me feedback on porter cable? I'd like to know if I bought junk even though it was 80 for both.thanks zoners


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

10 year old porter cable, things a beast. Short stroke and loads of power, sadly all porter cable blows now. All of my cordless is ryobi, if I drop anything in the water they're cheap to replace and they hold up pretty well.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I hate the Milwaukee sawzall I have right now. The stroke is way too long. My last Milwaukee had a shorter stroke and I thought this one was the same but it's not.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I love my corded Porter.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I hope my 2 new porters hold up.out of all the recips, it was the most comfortable.roomy trigger area, big comfy double trigger, and the easiest blade change of them all.and on sale for 39.99 , screw it.if its junk than so be it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The older tiger saws where different, I'll post of mine later. But for 39.99 for the new style who cares if it holds up at that price


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a corded Dewalt, Milwaukee M18, and 2 M12 hackzalls


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats a great price on the porter, I think the tigger is the best corded sawzall I've ever owned


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^^ zackly


----------

